# Iscoed Mansion, Ferryside, Wales - December 2009



## ukmayhem

Visited with Darkzac


This site was abit of luck and Darkzac's great eyes. I have been coming to 3 miles down the road from this place best part of 20 years and didnt know it was there sitting on top of the hill.

We drove up the lane and was greated by 2 lads who at first thought we were trying to rob them but after we explained what we do they said they get alot of people stop to take pictures. The 2 lads are Caretakers of the property and pay cheap rent to keep an eye on the place and are more than happy to let people take a look around if you ask.

*History*

On an eminence, commanding unrestricted views of beautiful Carmarthen Bay and the picturesque village of Llansteffan, with its historic castle, is situated the dilapidated mansion named Iscoed, Ferryside. Once the centre of an 800 acre estate, it was the chosen retirement home of Peninsular War hero General Sir Thomas Picton, who went to live there in 1814. His stay was unfortunately very brief, for when Napoleon escaped from his island prison on Elba, the Duke of Wellington recalled Picton to the colours. He was given command of the 5th Division and reserves, and left London on the 11th June 1815. A week later he was killed at Waterloo on the 18th June 1815. 

Work commenced in 1792 and the completed mansion was approached through a magnificent archway, which was decorated with three very large iron cannon balls.

The main building, with a large forecourt, was of three floors:—

* Ground floor — double drawing rooms, a large dining room with folding doors opening into a morning room, conservatory, large

billiards room, smoking room, housekeeper's room, sitting room, pantry, kitchen, scullery, larder, dairy, lavatory.

* First floor - six bedrooms, two dressing rooms, two lavatories.
* Second floor — seven bedrooms and lavatories.
* North Wing — five large rooms.
* South Wing — ten rooms.
* Outbuildings — a large stable, coach-houses, harness room, cow houses, piggeries, calves' cot, carpenter's shed and a fine range of farm buildings.

The outbuildings were surrounded by large gardens, an orchard well stocked with fruit trees, a large glasshouse and a peach-house. 

For its wonderfull History please see - Iscoed Mansion History

*My Pictures*

































































































This was there Pet Turkey Bernard, thankfully he will not being seeing a dinner table this Christmas lol







All My pictures can be found at my Flickr and my Website

Thanks for looking

Matt​


----------



## Foxylady

Nice find, UK. Some really nice features there...love the pond in the courtyard...and the boat! 
Good stuff.


----------



## smileysal

What a gorgeous building and outbuildings and an excellent write up on the history of the house. Such a shame it's been left like this. Who owns the building now? and what are their plans to do with it. I read on the link you posted that some people are trying to renovate the building and turn it into an arts centre? I do hope it can be brought back up to what it looked like in the pics on the link. 

Excellent find mate, and excellent pics. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## ukmayhem

Thanks foxy and Sal, its good some people appreciate it, it was swiftly moved into the Fail bin on a certain other site.

When we spoke to the tennants they didnt say who owned it but they said it was up for sale for £1.2million. Like i said if i was a multi-millionaire it would be a great buy to put back to its former glory.

If you look at the Landscape shot there a white house on the hill opposite which is menat to be a copy of the mansion which is lived in today. I have been trying to find details of it.


----------



## ukmayhem

Just found a pic of the original stair case


----------



## UrbanX

How lovely is that! Love the cellars, and the armchair at the top of the pond would make a great album cover for Pink Floyd! Keep up the great explores!


----------



## kevsy21

good pics,i like this report surprised it was binned on the other site cos it deserves credit,well done


----------



## TK421

UKMayhem, what an excellent set of photos mate, I notice it got binned on the other site, what a shame, hey ho, I spend most of my life in the bin there

Great explore and you have captured the place really well, it must have been quite a sight in it's heyday.


----------



## klempner69

Lovely find with great pics too..10-20mm by any chance?


----------



## ukmayhem

klempner69 said:


> Lovely find with great pics too..10-20mm by any chance?



dont be silly its the new Nikon 10-24mm


----------



## borntobemild

top photos - lovely glow to the brickwork - sunset?

Bernard - a watchturkey?

He looks like a bird who's seen trouble.


----------



## Gphotography

Damn, you got there before me! I was there a couple of weeks ago & had permission of one of the caretakers but I was waiting for the right weather. Quality pix guys, well done.


----------



## Exploretime

Sorry i couldnt make it mate,ive been in ill health. Catch up soon.


----------



## pollen101

I want to go!!!!!!

Top pictures of a top place,top report!That staircase pic reminds me of the one at Tara from Gone with the Wind, (where Scarlett shoots the soldier)just the other way round,not sure why but it does!

Those caretakers are lucky lads!


----------

